# Tile Roof Questions



## SneakyG (Dec 22, 2014)

I am relatively new to the roofing business, this year in Colorado we have had so many storms that everyone was affected. One of my project managers found a neighborhood of discontinued tile roofs with hail damage enough to total the whole roof with insurance proceeds. 

This is my first tile roof estimate and Im a little lost. I get how to install the roof, but Xactimate does not include several items needed for this project. Such as roof battens/elevated battens, eave raiser, pan/tray metal and so on. Im trying to get the Insurance company to pay out all we need for this, I would hate to eat a lot of the cost if I dont have to.

Has anyone made an Xactimate for a tile roof restoration? I would appreciate any and all knowledge I can collect on this one.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

restoration. Lift the old tile and install new underlayment and change metals that are rust. Look for roofing supply , some stock old tiles or some contractors also save old tiles to sale it. All depends of what kind of tile. You can restore most clay tiles. Concrete tile. But not fire &free or shake tile.


----------



## Socal-roofer in norcal (Dec 31, 2014)

Is your question about how to do the work or is your question in regards to a purchase these materias?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

so your saying you dont know how to bid the job. in that case you might want to leave it alone. you can loose a lot of money bidding a tile roof wrong. havent done a tile roof in many years but do remember it cost more to remove the tile then to load new tiles. guessing about $500.00 a square. thats without seeing it. on the other hand there is a lot of labor in a tile roof, i did them for 20+ eyars, new construction, loved it.


----------

